# In the words of the great Beatles, I "...need a little help from my friends."



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

*In the words of the great Beatles, I "...need a little help from my friends."*

Sorry if this gets long. I am wondering now if Lulu may weigh too much. Last time she was weighed she was 6lbs 1 oz, but I think she has gained a few ozs even though I am feeding her slightly less than 1/4cup ZP 2x daily. I would take pics, but I think they can be deceiving. I can feel her ribs but she does not have the indention I think she should have based on the chart LS posted on Shannon's thread. I don't think she has any "hangey down" stomach, but I'm not a pro at that kind of thing. What I am going by is, to me, her head is too small for her body and her body is more round than lean. I didn't used to worry because she was within standard weight, but I wonder if she should really weigh less than she does? No vet ever says anything, but what worries me is that lately especially in the morning she seems to be wheezing more than she used to and coughing more. I know this is my bad, but remember I just found ya'll in January and she is 4 yrs old--she is pretty fairly inactive. Should I start to walk her some at her age? Should I lower her ZP amount to 1/8 cup 2X a day? BTW it is ZP venison. I also feed green beans at every meal, but worry about her not getting enough food. Also, her only treats are baby carrots or an apple slice or frozen broccoli florets (she doesn't life fresh I tried it), but she doesn't get these treat with any regularity to say 2x a day, once a day or such as that. Should I consult a vet? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

The method I use to evaluate weight is that you should not be able to see the ribs but you should be able to feel them. And the layer of fat on the ribs should feel thin like a tshirt, not thick like a sweater.

I feed Ziwipeak too and have recently cut back the amount for Taz because she was a little bit heavy. She was eating two tablespoons twice a day and now I take 6 squares off of each meal. It is so concentrated even a small change can make a difference.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Tina if you are concerned and giving it that much thought then chances are 
she could lose a little weight. We worry for a reason, perhaps subconsciously
you know she needs to slim down a tiny bit. Whether or not she needs to lose
weight I would definitely walk her, every dog needs structured on-leash walks
for both their mental and physical health. I'd also cut out all of the veggies and
treats, they aren't necessary. Just stick to Ziwi, if you feel you might need to
cut that a bit too then go ahead. I always say "slightly thin is better than
slightly fat". A little weight loss will give Lulu more energy, she'll feel and look
younger, you'll see. It's a beautiful thing to see them be more energetic and
alert, they feel better in their own skin. While trying to make her lose, it will be
tougher for you than it will be for her, you'll have to try and not give into her
adorable looks. As long as you stay strict without exceptions, she'll lose the
needed weight. And if you add walks as well, then not only will she slim down
but she'll gain strength and endurance as well, which is very important. It is
never too late to start exercising, after all she is only 4 years young.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you Terri and LS. I want her to live a very long life. I want to know I am doing all possible toward that. I don't want her to have any extra weight she does not need. My son told me, "Mom, you need to be excercising her. She will lose weight if you just get her some excercise." I was just worried about cutting down on her food any more because I have been holding her when she was asleep and her stomach has been growling but it was not any where near time to eat.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My 4 pounders get a bit more than 1/8th cup 2x/day and my 3.5 pounder gets right at 1/8 cup 2x/day so for her weight 1/8th cup seems really light to me.

Could you perhaps feed her the same amount but split between 3 meals so that her sugar stays and her body does not try to hoard calories as you increase her exercise?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> My 4 pounders get a bit more than 1/8th cup 2x/day and my 3.5 pounder gets right at 1/8 cup 2x/day so for her weight 1/8th cup seems really light to me.
> 
> Could you perhaps feed her the same amount but split between 3 meals so that her sugar stays and her body does not try to hoard calories as you increase her exercise?


Thank you, Karen. This is what is confusing me. For her present weight I feel if I cut her back any more than she is presently eating that is just not enough food. I know that I gave examples of the treats she gets, but that is by no means every day and it is vegetables. I don't understand why she is gaining weight. The only thing I knew to do is to get her more active because she is not active enough.


----------

